# EU Certificate in Spain and Beckham Law



## greta.khalil (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I'd like to understand one thing, I am currently registered through my European passport to work in Barcelona Spain.
Currently, I do have Social Security Nb, Tax Number, Non-Resident NIE.
I will live in Barcelona so far for the next 5 years.I recently came barely 2 months in the city.
I need to apply for the Beckham law to benefit from the 24% flat tax rate so i am preparing all the papers but can i apply for the EU Certificate before applying to the Beckham law?
Will it have any impact?

Or I will have to apply to the Beckham law first and then request for the EU Certificate?

Your feedback is highly appreciated,

Thank you,

Regards,
Greta


----------

